# Been told amh can change ? Didn't think it could ?



## jaimex

Hello girls, 


Can I have some advice please  . Had my follow up consultant today at the lister got my amh back was 3 pmol/lt . My husband got his sperm test was 3 million. 


My consultant said my amh has changed gone up a bit ?   Didn't think it could go up , I said this he said it can , he also said its only a indication . My afc is 10 still not what it should be for my age. Forgot to ask about fsh. I ask it there was anything we could do to improve sperm he said no ? I though you could with life style changes ? Anyway the last two   treatments I have had 8 and 10 eggs. Out of 8 of them 6 fertilised out of 10 of them 8 fertilised . Both times I got pregnant last time unluckily I'll lost the pregnancy.    

Anyway i was told to try again sooner rather than later , Anyway getting back to my point can amh go up ??  Totally confused .
I will try again as don't want to leave it at the mc , still feels like a open book if you know what I mean.
Anyone reading this do you think I should have another go, cos I am not sure I want to but dont have the money really. So confused dunno what to do for the best


----------



## dips

Hi jaimex,

Am really sorry that u r having to deal with this confusion and dilemma  

I am not an expert on AMH but from whatever reading I have done here and elsewhere I think AMH levels cannot go up on their own....I have heard of ladies taking DHEA to improve them and maybe some of them have benefited and had improved levels but am not so sure that they can go up by themselves  ... Having said that, I have also read that they can fluctuate from month to month so don't know if fluctuate means they can rise slightly too or only decrease??! 

Sorry if I have confused u even more but I would say that if it has really gone up, then there is no cause for worry as u dont have PCOS so a higher AMH might be a good thing  ......From ur history of treatments, it is quite obvious that u respond well and produce good quality eggs so in my opinion u should definitely have another go....but I completely understand the financial concerns so u need to assess those and see if u can go ahead...

 with whatever u decide to do


----------



## jaimex

Hello Dips,


Thanks for replying, I i know it is very confusing. This amh test wasn't done when I had my daughter. I went in blind and to be honest I am not sure if too much information is a good or bad thing ?   


I will have another go I was thinking of going reprofit in July. Feel like I have to give it another shot.


Hope all is well with you x


Jaime x


----------



## melloumaw

hi jaimex
im researching this too as mine was undetectable
i have come across too many snippets of AMH fluctuating(higher) to believe its as reliable a test as they say
i read a report (it was on cows)lol but in the report it said the AMH level raised in estrus ie just before ovulation
so this when im going for mine retested also the AMH conflicts with my other results and id been the pill for many years,even my consultant said he has seen cases where the results have risen slightly
mel x


----------



## Dreamforme

Hi

I am new to all this but I am 34 and had a really low AMH level of 1.50 -and I was under the impression the AMH level could not be improven, however saying that I have read a few girls on here saying that they asked for a retest and they got a much better result confusing.com

But DHEA and co enzyme-q10 have been mentioned to take to help improve the quality of your eggs


----------



## jaimex

Hi,


I have been taken both, but now thinking of going to argc soon , and not sure if they like you to take the dhea.
So bloody confusing   


Baby dust to all x


----------



## Sarah1712

Jaimes- whilst i dont know about amh i can say that you can improve a sperm sample. We a seeing a private urologist and hes helped us loads. My dh is taking wellman conception, solgar antioxidants, 1000mg vitamin C and he has limited his alcohol intake to 5 units per week which is around 2 pints a week or 5 pub measures of vodka. His last sample had a dramatic improvement in quality. 

Lots of luck

Sarah x


----------



## jaimex

Thanks Sarah,


Got him on the wellman and vitamin c, where do you get the sogar from ?


He doesn't really drink only if we go away for the weekend then will only have a couple.


Lots of luck


Jaimexxxx


----------



## Sarah1712

Solgar is the brand name for the anti oxidant that was recommended by zita west nutritionst.  I get mine from the nutri centre online. They are a bit expensive for 3 months worth but worth it. Since we added those in dh SA improved. Dont forget it takes 3 months for sperm to regenerate so if ur going for ivf remember that 

Sarah xx


----------



## jaimex

Ok thanks Sarah I will defiantly look into them xxxxx


----------

